# Tornados hit my hometown, destroyed where I went to High School.



## EliseBell (May 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQaSYljwdtE


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elise, do you still live there?  The pictures are very scary and sad.  Prayers for all there!

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear about that, I have not had the TV on all day, has this just happened?  I know it is so scary, I lived in a small mobile home about 30 years ago when a tornado came through.  You never forget it.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

She doesn't live there right now. This happened late Saturday/early Sunday. She sat up all night with friends back home who had no power but could talk to her on their phones. A second wave of bad weather came through a couple hours after the first, and she was making sure people knew. We were watching a live feed from our hometown TV station on our computer. She's also been keeping friends that no longer live there informed. We got some of those pictures from my cousin, who works at the high school.
(Elise's mom)


----------

